# salted caramel creme brulee



## tahoe sugarchef (Oct 17, 2012)

I am making a Salted Caramel Creme Brulee and it takes forever to bake it, about an hour and 40 minutes. My gut is that cutting down the sugar will help to make it set up a little better.  Here is the formula; would appreciate you input!

½ Gallon Milk

½ Gallon Cream

4# sugar

4 oz corn syrup

2 Tbs. Salt

56 egg yolks

6 whole eggs

I cook the caramel and then add the cream/milk and then temper in the yolks and eggs.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

I use onlly yolks,  about 72 for 8 quarts of milk/cream and only 4 cups sugar. that is alot of sugar you have there, why the corn syrup??. Also how are you baking them?? that would help in figuring out your problem.


----------



## tahoe sugarchef (Oct 17, 2012)

thanks Rat,

I am baking them in a water [email protected]

It IS a lot of sugar, and the corn syrup is just to stablize the caramel as it cooks, its a busy kitchen with a crew of rookies.

Thanks again,


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

so is it a flan you are cooking with carmel on the bottom?? or are  you are making a wholly carmel flavored brulee??, I still dont think you need the corn syrup. I dont understand.....   I would increase your baking temp a bit maybe 325-350 if you are baking in a conventional oven. 300 is fine for a convection oven.


----------



## tahoe sugarchef (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey Rat,

I am making a wholly caramel creme brulee, and I am using a convection oven.

Thanks for the help and insight!


----------

